# Problem sights on NIB Single Ten



## selfreliance (Sep 5, 2012)

Home from the happy store, I walked back to the range and unboxed my pretty new Single Ten. It's my second Ruger, and like the first it has all the feel of a quality gun. First time around the wheel at 25 yards, and not a single one struck the 4' x 6' target board, much less the little paper target I had run down there! I'm not Frank Addington Jr, but I CAN hit the broad side of a barn... just not with this gun. So I walk up close -- real close -- and find the gun shoots about an inch left at maybe 3 feet. I can get on the paper at 5 yards with the rear sight adjusted far right. Sort of...

Well, my front sight leans right by maybe 3 degrees... FAR more than acceptable. It doesn't appear bent or crooked, it looks like the tapped hole is not aligned on the barrel but rotated around to the right. The rear sight, as those familiar with the gun know, rests in a milled groove atop the frame, pinned in place. Unfortunately, the groove is quite a bit wider than the sight, perhaps 0.020" wider. It tends to rest to the left, but does float around. You can waggle it around like .32 round in a .38 chamber. I bought this particular handgun planning to shoot accurately with it, but I'm not sure how I can do that when both sights come out of the box with problems I can't fix!

I hope someone can tell me:

1 - Is the front sight user-adjustable to correct this lean? I suspect it's just a slab that screws into a hole in the barrel, and that the hole isn't in the right place, but I don't really want to touch it before talking to Ruger.

2 - Is all this slop -- enough room for a business card loosely, two of them tightly -- in the rear sight typical? I would expect this groove to be milled to match the sight, with no visible slop. Am I just wrong on that?

By the way, happy to be here!
Paul


----------



## selfreliance (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, gun is off the New Hampshire on Ruger's dime, with luck to return as it should have started. Nice to have a company offer up good service.


----------



## selfreliance (Sep 5, 2012)

Can someone slide a feeler gauge into the gap around their rear sight on a Single Six or Single Ten? Ruger sent me this gun back with an almost vertical front sight and the rear sight untouched. I find it hard to believe their tolerance has this sight slopping around like a 1/4" bolt in a 5/16" hole. It tends to hold to the left side of the oversized slot, but there's nothing actually keeping it there. Any thoughts?


----------

